# Audi R8 with Gulf Color Scheme Turns up at Audi AG Headquarters (A50)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've written about the place before if not the car. Just below building A50 on the Audi Forum Ingolstadt is where certain Audi AG board members like to park. Short of seeing them actually exiting the car we're never exactly sure which car belongs to whom but there are some obvious elements of taste that we can identify. Audi AG boss Rupert Stadler likes metallic whites while development board member and long proven gearhead Michael Dick prefers the famous blue and orange color scheme of the Gulf sponsored racecars. Mr. Dick has built both generations of TT in that color setup over the years and rumor is he still owns them. Then there's what looks to be his latest, a not-even-out-yet R8 GT in that same familiar blue and orange. This lone photo turned up over on Audiblog.nl. Read more about it (in Dutch) after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## CORRADOKING (Jan 21, 2008)

Pretty sweet, kinda reminds me of the miami dolphins though!


----------



## mike1332 (Jan 29, 2009)

thats baller.


----------

